# Explanation - how could there be implantation bleeding at 7 weeks?



## jerseyshoregirl

Hi everyone! 

I am having brown discharge and now it could be for several reasons - old blood, implantation, rhogam shot, precursor to m/c. 

But I am completely confused about the "implantation" possibility. 

I thought implantation happened BEFORE you got a BFP...not several weeks down the road. 

I would love to get an explanation on this from anyone who knows. 

Thanks!
JM


----------



## lillysmum

The only way i can think it possible for implantation at 7 weeks is if a second egg was released and fertilised and is just implanting now, but even thats a long shot.....

Hope it's nothing to worry about it and everything is well :)


----------



## jolyn

Hey hun, I'm a bit further along than u, but I had some bleeding yesterday and turned out to be a bladder infection - best to get it checked out if ur worried :hugs:


----------



## blondie_

Someone i know was bleeding rather later on and it turned out her womb was stretchinf for the baby as shes only very little like 4ft 10.


----------



## Lois

Brown blood at 7 weeks isn't going to be implantation bleeding. I had some brown blood at 8 weeks and then yesterday, just very small amounts and noting to worry about. The nurse I spoke to at 8 weeks said that when your uterus is being given a clear message that it's going to be making room for a LO it clears out any old blood that is hanging about (which won't be a huge amount) and this is the brown blood that appears in your discharge. 

In case it helps the nurse said that there was no need to worry and that I shouldn't be concerned unless there is a large quantity of red blood or I start to have severe abdominal or lower back pains. She said it was best to take it easy and try not to worry. A scan at 8 weeks 2 days (which was pre-planned rather than a reaction to the bleeding) showed that everything was fine.

Lx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I know when I was 7 & 9 weeks, I had some brown spotting and when i went to the hospital for it the doctors said it could have been implantation bleed, but to me that did not make any sense BUT what \I think it could have been was the implantation blood that had stored up there for a few weeks before it came down as brown old blood. hope this helps!!


----------



## dynomyte

I had some spotting for a few days when I was about eight weeks.
When I went to the doctor and asked about it she said it was implantation bleeding, and nothing to worry about.
So I didn't worry.

Nothing ended up being wrong. I'm thirteen weeks now. Ultrasound and tests came back normal. So yay!

Maybe it's just old blood or something! Who knows! But I trust what my doctor says. She's one of the best obgyns around here, and in very high demand!


----------



## Satsuma

Apparently your body can get a bit confused and sometimes bleeds around about the time you would have normally had your period. ie. around about the 8 weeks mark. So could have been due to that. I had a teeny bit of spotting at about 7.5 weeks and then it stopped and hasn't come back.


----------



## Heavenx

Hi, at 10 weks I had a bld, started as fresh pink/red blood then latr in the day dark brown, I was sent to the early pregnancy assessment unit and they did a scan showing that baby was fine and confirming how far into my pregnancy I was. There was no obvious reason for my bleed that they could find so I was told that it was implantation bleeding, which I thought happened around the time your period was due, I definitely didn't think it could happen at 10 weeks, I was told by the midwife that it isnt widely reported that implantation bleeding can happen up until the 14th week. If thats true then I don't understand why it isn't commonly and widely reported.


----------



## Mrs_N

When the docs talk about this kind of implantation bleeding later on in pregnanc (rather than the type that occurs pre-af) they are referring to implantation of the placenta. The placenta grows & stretches out loads of little finger like projections into the wall of the uterus & this can cause similar bleeding to the fertilised egg settling into the lining.


----------



## RACHYBABE00

hey there i am 8 weeks pregnant now! when i was 5 weeks i had red and brown blood quite alot of it aswelll. so i was very worried cause i sufferd miscarraige with my first baby which died at 6 weeks! and i went 4 a scan when i was 6 and half weeks and my baby was fine and seen heartbeat but there notice implation bleed which has only just stopped so try ot to worry if its old blood it means it been there a while good luck hope it all goes well x


----------

